
Show HN: BotList Messenger Bot - iisbum
https://www.messenger.com/t/botlistco
======
iisbum
We launched BotList one year ago today, and to celebrate, we're releasing a
new version of our Messenger Bot.

Search for bots across all platforms, not just Messenger, to find the best bot
for your needs, with the connivence of searching in a Bot :)

We hope to release additional bots for other platforms in the near future.

~~~
M4RCUSPRIM3
Would really love to see a search voice bot on Amazon.

